# S7 telegramme tcp kommunikation



## michdan (22 Juni 2007)

Hallo im Forum

Ich habe viele fragen wegen tcp/ip kommunikation zur S7-SPS gelesen und wie der telegram aufbau ist, aber meist werden diese fragen mit " benutze einfach libnodave ..."  beantwortet.

Mich würde dieses thema auch sehr interessieren...

Also nochmals fragen..

1)  Kann ich irgendwo eine beschreibung von den S7 telegram aufbau finden ?
2)  Wenn man eine kommunikation über tcp/ip zu einer S7 SPS machen möchte ohne fremdsoftware wie libnodave, aglink u.s.w.  Geht das und wie muss man da vorgehen ?

3) Wenn ich aus meiner delphi applikation bestimmen möchte welche DB bereiche ich lesen/schreiben möchte muss ich dann s7-funktionen benutzen?

gruss
michael


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (22 Juni 2007)

michdan schrieb:


> 1)  Kann ich irgendwo eine beschreibung von den S7 telegram aufbau finden



Hallo,

wahrscheinlich nicht, denn das S7-Protokoll ist ja nicht 
öffentlich im Gegensatz zu Modbus beispielsweise.

Aber aus dem libnodave-Quellcode müsste sich der 
Aufbau rekonstruieren lassen.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Question_mark (23 Juni 2007)

*S7 Transportprotokoll*

Hallo,



			
				michdan schrieb:
			
		

> 1) Kann ich irgendwo eine beschreibung von den S7 telegram aufbau finden ?
> 2) Wenn man eine kommunikation über tcp/ip zu einer S7 SPS machen möchte ohne fremdsoftware wie libnodave, aglink u.s.w. Geht das und wie muss man da vorgehen ?
> 3) Wenn ich aus meiner delphi applikation bestimmen möchte welche DB bereiche ich lesen/schreiben möchte muss ich dann s7-funktionen benutzen?



Zu 1) Nein, das Protokoll ist nicht offengelegt.
Zu 2) Ja, das geht. Aber nur wenn man Punkt 1 gelöst hat.
Zu 3) Ach, Delphi-Applikation ??? Dann löse Punkt 1 auf und schaue Dir mal die Indy-Komponenten (speziell IdTCPServer) mal genauer an. Da hast Du Zugriff auf den TCP/IP Stack und musst nur noch das Protokoll da reinpfriemeln, siehe Punkt 1 ...

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## Ralle (23 Juni 2007)

Aber immerhin liegt libnodave ja im Quelltext vor so daß du dir ansehen kannst, wie zottel das mit der Kommunikation gelöst hat.


----------



## thomass5 (25 Juni 2007)

*schau mal bei inat*

Schau mal bei inat vorbei. Ich kann mich noch an eine Schulung zu deren opc server erinnern wo gezeigt wurde, wie mit einem netzwerksniffer die Kommunikation aufgezeichnet wurde. In der Aufzeichnung konnte mann die Anfragen ud die Antwort der Steuerung sehen. Vielleicht hilft das ja. Wenn ich morgen wieder arbeiten gehe, schau ich mal, ob ich die Unterlagen dazu dort finde wo ich sie vermute. 
Thomas


----------



## seeba (25 Juni 2007)

Zum Mitschneiden der Pakete kannst du Wireshark benutzen:
http://www.wireshark.org/

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## michdan (25 Juni 2007)

*S7 telegramme*

hallo

So viel ich heraus gefunden habe kann man von 2 arten von kommunikation reden.

1) Telegramme zwischen PC und SPS über TCP/IP oder UDP verbindung.

2) S7 funktionen aufrufen vom PC auf der SPS, um zum beispiel einen DB zu lesen.

Und ich denke das man für die zweite variante mehr wissen mitbringen muss damit man diese S7 funktionen aufrufen kann von einer applikation auf dem PC.

Ist das richtig so ???

gruss
michael


----------



## seeba (25 Juni 2007)

michdan schrieb:


> So viel ich heraus gefunden habe kann man von 2 arten von kommunikation reden.
> 
> 1) Telegramme zwischen PC und SPS über TCP/IP oder UDP verbindung.
> 
> ...


So isses...


----------

